
Game Dev Examines a Potential Contender for Game of the Year - handlingelect
https://www.staticcatgames.com/2020/07/one-wheel-by-tapmen-review-mobile-game.html
======
spam_mention
From HN guidelines:

Please don't use HN primarily for promotion. It's ok to submit your own stuff
occasionally, but the primary use of the site should be for curiosity.

